# [VIDEO] Controlling Cubase Track Visibility Using Lemur



## rgames (Feb 8, 2016)

I added a tablet to my workflow a couple months ago and decided to put together a tutorial on how to use Lemur to control track visibility in Cubase. The Lemur piece is actually very easy - the trick was getting the logical editor presets, macros and generic remote set up correctly in Cubase. There are pieces of that info available in a bunch of places so I thought I'd collect it all in one spot.

Enjoy!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for this Richard! very well explained tutorial! :D.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for this Richard! Just got myself an Android tablet for cheap, it's all hooked up and ready to program. Like that your videos are structured VS. rambling if you know what I mean...


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks ...very clear tutorial.


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 9, 2016)

Excellent video Richard - thanks!


----------



## dgburns (Feb 10, 2016)

Richard-I just wanted to drop a quick note and say what a wonderful video you put together.I really want to dig deep into this as soon as time frees up.

Looking forward to your approach.

best,
David


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 10, 2016)

Very informative, thanks!!


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Richard
Thanks for your video, which I'm trying to follow to implement all the nice Lemur possibilities in my work.
I have a question: You use the script function in lemur instead the mapping panel, so you can have 2 functions assigned to each button, and that's nice, but when I try to do exactly what you do in the video, the buttons that are assigned a script doesn't work. I know for sure that the connection between the iPadPro and Cubase 8 is okay, because I created a button "the old way" and that works. The "old" button is mapped to port 0 and channel 1 & CC20
The script button has this script: "ctlout(0,20,127,1);
Can you suggest any reason why this won't work?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2016)

I was having a conversation about exactly this a couple of days ago and low and behold you create this video! Thanks man. Just brilliant!


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Richard
I found the solution, it was the little "x" after "On Expression" I was missing!


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have another Q: The buttons on your original Lemur Template for LASS have a solid color AND text, how is that done in Lemur?


----------



## rgames (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey guys - glad you found some use in the info.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 12, 2016)

I have spent all day trying to get my head around the Project Logical Editor. Slowly understanding it. I am desperate to have my iPad control Visibility in Cubase because navigating through hundreds of Articulations is hurting my brain. Once I have learnt the PLE then I will study Lemur and start creating my own template! Your video is so exciting showing the possibilities!


----------



## rgames (Feb 12, 2016)

stigc56 said:


> I have another Q: The buttons on your original Lemur Template for LASS have a solid color AND text, how is that done in Lemur?


In my actual template I use switches instead of buttons. But they require more complicated scripting and I just wanted to cover the basics. Switches also make it easier to implement the "solo view" button which I wanted to cover but the video got too long...

The switches can have a solid color but the buttons cannot. I don't understand why. The functionality is the same but they are visually different.


----------



## rgames (Feb 12, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I have spent all day trying to get my head around the Project Logical Editor.


Yeah - it can be tricky.

But it is logical


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 12, 2016)

rgames said:


> Yeah - it can be tricky.
> 
> But it is logical



I have successfully figured out how to make a folder appear and it's contents unfold whilst all others remain hidden. It's a start haha!


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 13, 2016)

rgames said:


> In my actual template I use switches instead of buttons. But they require more complicated scripting and I just wanted to cover the basics. Switches also make it easier to implement the "solo view" button which I wanted to cover but the video got too long...
> 
> The switches can have a solid color but the buttons cannot. I don't understand why. The functionality is the same but they are visually different.


Hi
The buttons can be solid to, just select "flat" in the skins setting in Lemur.
Well the solo view function is clever, I managed to create buttons for my instrument groups, but not that.
I also liked the way you just slided your finger over the buttons to turn them off, that is not possible on a iPad Pro ;-(
I might PM you for a business proposal one of the days, but right now it's week-end (anyway Saturday night) here in Denmark, so it must be monday.
Thanks again for your inspirational video!


----------



## dgburns (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Richard-you solved the "execute macro by generic remote" mystery for me.Much obliged for that.


----------



## rgames (Feb 13, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Thanks Richard-you solved the "execute macro by generic remote" mystery for me.


Yeah - it's crazy that Cubase lets you assign a macro to a generic remote command but, as far as I can tell, it never works. You have to use the PLE hack.

My guess is that Steinberg added the ability to call macros in the PLE because they couldn't get it to work the other way, either. They really should remove the "Macro" selection from the commands available in the generic remote: why list it as an option if it doesn't work?

rgames


----------



## rgames (Feb 13, 2016)

stigc56 said:


> The buttons can be solid to, just select "flat" in the skins setting in Lemur.


Thanks - didn't know about that!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 13, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I have successfully figured out how to make a folder appear and it's contents unfold whilst all others remain hidden. It's a start haha!


Baby steps bro!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 13, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Baby steps bro!


 Yep. And I will be just like all the other silent Cubase demons around here when I figure it all out. Screaming loudly. (Equal to parameter 1 "Screaming loudly" Toggle).


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Feb 13, 2016)

Lemur + Cubase is a combo thats difficult to beat in usability and efficiency. But it comes down to what you wanna do in any given template, and the lemur scripting isnt the easiest thing to learn. Manual is ok but it has limits.. I wish there was a comprehensive guide to lemur scripting and not have to learn most of the things you can do by example.

But anyway, with all that said, very well done sir! The video was awesome!


----------



## vicontrolu (Feb 14, 2016)

Can lemur send keycommands + a regular text character or a string of text? I would like to insert a certain plugin on the current selected track with just a button


----------



## dgburns (Feb 14, 2016)

rgames said:


> I added a tablet to my workflow a couple months ago and decided to put together a tutorial on how to use Lemur to control track visibility in Cubase. The Lemur piece is actually very easy - the trick was getting the logical editor presets, macros and generic remote set up correctly in Cubase. There are pieces of that info available in a bunch of places so I thought I'd collect it all in one spot.
> 
> Enjoy!




Wanted to ask the logic/thought behind using the # key in your naming? trying to figure out my own approach here.


----------



## rgames (Feb 14, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Wanted to ask the logic/thought behind using the # key in your naming? trying to figure out my own approach here.


I do that because the identifier has to be unique - i.e. not contained in any other text. If I had used "LS" without # for LASS then when I tried to pull up the "LS" tracks I would also get all the "Cymbals" tracks because "ls" appears at the end of "Cymbals".

When I first put the identifiers together, I used "EB" for EW Brass. But I also got Eb clarinet every time 

So I just make sure I never use "#" in any text except the group identifiers and I don't have to worry what follows in the rest of the track name.

rgames


----------



## rgames (Feb 14, 2016)

vicontrolu said:


> Can lemur send keycommands + a regular text character or a string of text? I would like to insert a certain plugin on the current selected track with just a button


I think you might be able to send the info with Lemur via the OSC commands (I don't know anything about OSC) but I'm not sure if Cubase can receive and respond to them through the generic remote setup. Would be really handy if that could be done.

rgames


----------



## dgburns (Feb 14, 2016)

rgames said:


> I do that because the identifier has to be unique - i.e. not contained in any other text. If I had used "LS" without # for LASS then when I tried to pull up the "LS" tracks I would also get all the "Cymbals" tracks because "ls" appears at the end of "Cymbals".
> 
> When I first put the identifiers together, I used "EB" for EW Brass. But I also got Eb clarinet every time
> 
> ...



Thnx Richard,makes sense now.

By the way,I was just now able to invoke a macro (under key commands) by using the generic remote directly! I am on a Mac however,but thought you should know.I'm running C 8.0.30 on Mac 10.11.3
Might want to dig in and see what's up.I tried your approach,and then for a lark tried calling up the macro directly,and lo and behold,it worked!


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 14, 2016)

You can use the direct method, but it's buggy, so suddenly it stops working. This means a lot of debugging later if anything goes wrong.


----------



## CDNmusic (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks again Richard for the video, it has inspired me to re-do my template and learn the project logical editor.

I'm almost all done creating the configuration I wanted and map the presets, but I need big help with the scripting for the "Solo" button you have on your setup Richard. I've done some research but I just can't figure it out. 

How did you do it?


----------



## rgames (Mar 14, 2016)

CDNMusic - I posted a similar project a while back and caught some flack from a developer who said a different part of my project was too similar to his (the part that automatically selects keyswitch sets when you change tracks in Cubase). I completely disagree but it's not a fight I'm interested in having, so I'm not going to post it.

However, the logic for the solo view button is this: add a script that sends the activate CCs for the selected button and de-activate CCs for all the others. Then you also have to do the same for the button highlighting. I actually use a switch array for that task because it's a lot easier: you can just loop through the array and send the necessary CCs and button highlights.

Hope that helps,

rgames


----------



## CDNmusic (Mar 22, 2016)

rgames said:


> CDNMusic - I posted a similar project a while back and caught some flack from a developer who said a different part of my project was too similar to his (the part that automatically selects keyswitch sets when you change tracks in Cubase). I completely disagree but it's not a fight I'm interested in having, so I'm not going to post it.
> 
> However, the logic for the solo view button is this: add a script that sends the activate CCs for the selected button and de-activate CCs for all the others. Then you also have to do the same for the button highlighting. I actually use a switch array for that task because it's a lot easier: you can just loop through the array and send the necessary CCs and button highlights.
> 
> ...


Thank you Richard for trying to help, but I'm lost on the lemur scripting. When I have more time available to learn more about it I will give it another go. 

All the best.


----------



## Jaap (May 13, 2016)

Richard, thank you very very much for this video. Very clear and informative and it's a pleasure to listen to you how you take the time to explains things! Thanks again


----------



## groovehard (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks so much for this video Richard! An invaluable resource in setting up my Cubase/Lemur template. One question: How is Lemur aware of which folders are visible/hidden in Cubase ie. When you press the Show All button, all of the folder buttons engage. In my setup, the Lemur buttons only engage/disengage when I actually press them on the ipad. Hope this makes sense and thanks again for your help!


----------

